# Changed one over to electric.



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well we changed our large 3 yd V box over to electric from hydro this fall, and I didn't know if I would like it or not. Well we had our first salting event today, and all I can say is WOW! Wish we had done it sooner. It's so nice flipping a switch and having everything work. (no gas, starting fluid, clutch, anything). We changed all bearings, added a new spinner shaft and spinner, heavy duty wire, constant duty selonid, circuit breaker, new stainless drive chain, sprockets, and (2) 1/2 hp electric motors (hooked together). Total cost about $900, never worring about a gas motor not starting @ 2 am.....priceless!! It has somthing like a 16" drag chain, and once it is loaded it seems like it moves slow, but it throws a prefect amount of salt and it spreads it so evenly.

If anyone wants info, I can post pics (I think) and answer questions. I've always used gas motors, and thought it had to be a pain in the a$$, but it doesn't. 

Good luck to everyone this season, Bossman


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Felt the same way when I won a bid on 2 electric V-boxes. The only thing I can recommend is to have a spare alternator. I have never had a problem with that but its cheap insurance. Do you have 2 batteries?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I am going to either re-power my 10' boss salter with a 12hp briggs or I am going to switch over to electric. The main thing I want is reliability and spread distance. 

Does your salter still fling it out there nice and far or is it throwing it less than the gas engine did?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Stan;1136211 said:


> Felt the same way when I won a bid on 2 electric V-boxes. The only thing I can recommend is to have a spare alternator. I have never had a problem with that but its cheap insurance. Do you have 2 batteries?


Thanks for the heads up on the alternator, I didn't think about that. It does have 2 batteries so that may help.

Bossman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

newhere;1136218 said:


> I am going to either re-power my 10' boss salter with a 12hp briggs or I am going to switch over to electric. The main thing I want is reliability and spread distance.
> 
> Does your salter still fling it out there nice and far or is it throwing it less than the gas engine did?


Go electric, you'll be glad you did. It's nice cause I know its gonna work everytime I flip the switch. I never ran this unit before now, but it throws it out there good. I was a little worried at first, and figured 2 little (quite) motors couldn't do near the job the big (loud) 10 hp gas motor could, boy was I wrong. The motors we used are cheap, so I have 2 backups just in case one goes bad.

All I am going to say is this, once we get a stretch where it's not going to snow for awhile the other gas unit will be change over to electric as well.

Bossman


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Great to hear the good news Bossman I am at the point where I have to replace a motor on my SS 8' Vbox and have been bouncing back and forth between gas and electric. With everything I have been hearing lately I am going to start getting the parts together to go electric with it and save myself a bunch of night time headaches. Any chance you could post a few quick pics for us.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you vary the speed or is it a fixed speed?

Please post pics when you can.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Bossman 92;1135780 said:


> Well we changed our large 3 yd V box over to electric from hydro this fall, and I didn't know if I would like it or not. Well we had our first salting event today, and all I can say is WOW! Wish we had done it sooner. It's so nice flipping a switch and having everything work. (no gas, starting fluid, clutch, anything). We changed all bearings, added a new spinner shaft and spinner, heavy duty wire, constant duty selonid, circuit breaker, new stainless drive chain, sprockets, and (2) 1/2 hp electric motors (hooked together). Total cost about $900, never worring about a gas motor not starting @ 2 am.....priceless!! It has somthing like a 16" drag chain, and once it is loaded it seems like it moves slow, but it throws a prefect amount of salt and it spreads it so evenly.
> 
> If anyone wants info, I can post pics (I think) and answer questions. I've always used gas motors, and thought it had to be a pain in the a$$, but it doesn't.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this season, Bossman


Pictures please.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Could you hekp us by making a list of parts needed?


----------



## shoeman68 (Oct 18, 2007)

Please post pics and parts list. I have a 3yard sander that I will be setting up for next year.

I have 2 electric right now, and don't want to go back in time!

thanks


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

cretebaby;1136345 said:


> Can you vary the speed or is it a fixed speed?
> 
> Please post pics when you can.


This one is fixed speed, and it works very well. My next one will be variable, not that there is anything wrong with the first one, I would just like to try and see if I like that better.

I will post some pics later today, and I can make up a parts list for those who asked.

Bossman


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would think a variable speed switch like what is on some of the hitch mount spreaders would work


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

the problem is that those variable speed switches are very expensive and wouldn't you need two? one for the chain and one for the spreader?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

newhere;1138722 said:


> the problem is that those variable speed switches are very expensive and wouldn't you need two? one for the chain and one for the spreader?


I could pay for a variable speed controller pretty fast with just the salt savings.

I think the motors are hooked together.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

newhere;1138722 said:


> the problem is that those variable speed switches are very expensive and wouldn't you need two? one for the chain and one for the spreader?


Like you said, I think you would need 2. I looked at the Karrier units, and they are expensive. I didn't take pics today as I was busy ( working on equipment this morning then I spent the last 2 hrs of daylight trying to fill a deer tag) I will get some pics tomorrow. I will need someone to help me post them. I have a good camera, with all kinds of cords, but no clue how to post pics.

Bossman


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i dont mind spending money on things ONE TIME i just want it to work perfect from then on out. I would like to put a insane big electric motor on the spinner so i can blast salt 50' wide thick.

you could always just have a on and off for the chain and meter the salt with the shoot door.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Bossman 92;1138749 said:


> Li I have a good camera, with all kinds of cords, but no clue how to post pics.
> 
> Bossman


I can help you post them or you can email them to me and I wiil post them for you.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

how are your two motors arranged?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

newhere;1138893 said:


> how are your two motors arranged?


They are side by side, and wired together so they both run the same direction. They each have sprockets on them, one is set so it's between the spinner shaft and the shaft for the gear box, and the other is the same directly across form motor #1.

We had to salt this morning and I am going to go empty the salter and wash it out right now, and I will get some pics then.

Bossman


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

glad it's working for you , cant wait to see pics. i would think that even 2 of the same motors would spin at slightly different RPMs , so ganging them could cause problems?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I know a guy that sells a wireless controller for spreaders and it has 5 speed settings that you just click through, I think its like $300 and you would have to wire it. If you want some pics of the wireless thing let me know.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Post pics and contact info.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Glad to have brother on board*

We've been all electric for seven years now. We switched to SnowEx and have not looked back. At first you want to question the reality that it does work, but it does work and the peace of mind from less moving parts is awesome.

We have not had any battery issues at all. It's nice to turn one thing on and it WORKS!


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Thumbs Up Converted all gas "V" boxes to electric 6 years ago and the best thing ever, we use (1) electric motor and the clutch total cost here is $400.oo only way to go.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

4700dan;1139879 said:


> Thumbs Up Converted all gas "V" boxes to electric 6 years ago and the best thing ever, we use (1) electric motor and the clutch total cost here is $400.oo only way to go.


what hp motor do you use?

how far would you say it slings the salt?

are yours variable speed?

what gauge wire are you using?

can you explain what the clutch is for? i dont understand why you need a clutch when it is start or stop.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

newhere;1139963 said:


> what hp motor do you use?
> 
> how far would you say it slings the salt?
> 
> ...


you need 1hp change sproket size for distance run 4 gauge wire with a relay


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

newhere;1139615 said:


> Post pics and contact info.


Here's the info for the wireless controllers:
http://www.controlallwireless.com/index.html


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

4700dan;1140009 said:


> you need 1hp change sproket size for distance run 4 gauge wire with a relay


changing a sprocket during the night for different lots doesn't sound like a viable option.

It sounds like you leave the same clutch used for a gas engine in place, so i take it the motor has to reach a certain rpm's before the spreader starts. right?


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

newhere;1140047 said:


> changing a sprocket during the night for different lots doesn't sound like a viable option.
> 
> It sounds like you leave the same clutch used for a gas engine in place, so i take it the motor has to reach a certain rpm's before the spreader starts. right?


Yep and take gasser off put electric on it my spinner throws 6-8' either side of the truck why would you want to throw it farther than that, what you want to cover the whole lot in 1 pass i've been salting for 18 years and I only do commercial and only the drive lanes get done car tires will carry salt into the parking spaces.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

We added an undertailgate electric spreader last year. IMO that is the way to go. We can move a lot of salt, not to mention we are not limited to the capacity of the spreader to haul it. Heavy nights we can haul 4 yrds of salt. We have however, had a few issues with the controller. It is a salt dogg and being the first year, they are working out the kinks. Overall, we really like the thing.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

4700dan;1140080 said:


> Yep and take gasser off put electric on it my spinner throws 6-8' either side of the truck why would you want to throw it farther than that, what you want to cover the whole lot in 1 pass i've been salting for 18 years and I only do commercial and only the drive lanes get done car tires will carry salt into the parking spaces.


I would hate to see what those lots look like.

OP, you get a chance to take any pics?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Who can I order this motor from?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen them at Grainger, not sure how spendy they are


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

newhere;1146987 said:


> Who can I order this motor from?


Northern Tool.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

any chance of pictures still? 

how did you hook the motor up? did you put the pulley right onto the shaft?


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd like to see those pictures too, please.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Northern is a good source for the motor, best price we found anywhere. We did a single motor conversion on a Western Ice Breaker, 3/4 HP motor, 4 ga wire, on and off only and a vibrator, ALL GOOD. We love it so far, but we've only had one salting event so far.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pics???????


----------



## custom care (Dec 11, 2010)

snow ex is the way to go


----------



## fercho1 (Feb 9, 2011)

please post pics


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

*Electric controller*

Karrier is the way to go for the 2 speed controller. They are out of Ohio and I talked to them they sound awesome. Got two controllers on my Air-flo electric, ditched the digital one they sucked. Karrier controller was 700.00 but well worth it. Bill at Karrier made the spinner controller to handle 30 amp, and auger to handle 100amps. Air Flo told we two weeks to get, went to Karrier and had it in two days
More info email me [email protected] (air Flo in subject line).


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

custom care;1235309 said:


> snow ex is the way to go


Had one, they can't chew up regular rock salt like a drag chain v-box, you have to use expensive material in them and you cannot carry enough material in a snow ex they are just to small.


----------



## custom care (Dec 11, 2010)

never owned a drag chain v box i have had my snow ex for about 7 years. carries about 2 ton seems to do a great job. top screen catches all the big chunks only issue i have had is the salt froze up once not a fun time


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW guys sorry for the delay, I actually forgot about this thread. I am headed to wash out the truck right now I will post pics as soon as I get back. BTW I've run more than 100 tons of salt thru this thing with out a single problem.

Bossman


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I just toggle the switch on and off for tight areas. No need for a variable speed controller. I have converted 2 gas spreaders to electric drive.
1 hp leeson electric motor with 1800 rpm. 13 tooth sprocket on motor 68 tooth on clutch. Clutch engages when engine is turned on. The OEM clutch sprocket is 54 IIRC on a gas spreader. Also needed an adapter for the 68 tooth sprocket to match to the clutch. All told less than 600 for conversion.
I also added an extra battery and HD relay. Tied the spreader battery to the truck battery via HD cable


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Pictures


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Here are the details of the conversion. My memory was a bit off. This was from 12-30-09. Unit still works 100 % Put about 100 tons through it so far.

Picked up new gear box today for 300.00. smiths equipment gave me a smoking deal on it. Anyway, new gear box, bearing and changed the 16 tooth sprocket that runs the spinner to a 20 to gain some spinner speed, cause I changed the gear box sprocket to a 60 from a 52 to gain more start up tourque. No more clutch direct drive like my smiths. Got done late, will test run in the am to see how the spread width is.
While at it, we added a 2nd battery mounted to the spreader and tied to the truck battery with 4 gauge wire. Anderson connector to disconnect in the off season. Installed a new HD solenoid to engage the spreader next to the motor under the dog house cover. It is wired direct to the new battery on the spreader. It is triggered by a 10 gauge wire from the cab.
This conversion fought me every step of the way. The 60 tooth sprocket used a bushing to coonect to the 1" shaft to the gear box. That was a mission in its self aligning. 
Since the gear box had to be replaced, to the extent that I had to tear down the unit, I would have made the conversion anyway.
Jerre was a huge help, and I respect what he does on a whole new level now. I dont mind wrenching, but the amount of time in this conversion and repair is insane.
At least no more messing with an engine now, and I basically have a brand new spreader.
Dino


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95311
you can see pics here in this thread


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Philbilly2;1236260 said:


> Had one, they can't chew up regular rock salt like a drag chain v-box, you have to use expensive material in them and you cannot carry enough material in a snow ex they are just to small.


I have ran over 80Tons on my 8500's and not once have I had a problem with it. Its its not dry salt. Regular Rack salt. Most of the time Wet as hell. Whats this Expensive Material you talk about??

If you need Capacity Get a VMaxx 9500 4 Yard Capacity. payup


----------



## fercho1 (Feb 9, 2011)

sounds like something with foo foo dust on it!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1240462 said:


> I have ran over 80Tons on my 8500's and not once have I had a problem with it. Its its not dry salt. Regular Rack salt. Most of the time Wet as hell. Whats this Expensive Material you talk about??
> 
> If you need Capacity Get a VMaxx 9500 4 Yard Capacity. payup


The salt that I have run through my spreaders is cheap material and turns hard as a boulder as it sits under a tarp in a parking lot. You have to smash the hell out of if with a skiddy just to load it. Once loaded, it starts to harden the moment it is loaded into the box. As you drive to the next site, the stuff compacts and hardens more.

I had a Snow-Ex, I thought it was a 8000, but I don't see that model on their website. It sucked. Now I see that they have augers running the full length of the box, on the model that you have and other, as long as the chunks of materal do not jam that auger, and falls down to it, it looks like should work. It is the same general concept as a drag chain v-box just different. Thumbs Up

That Snow-Ex box I had used gravity and vibrator to bring the materal down to a little hole in the back of the box. Bulk salt wanted nothing to do with going thru that hole. The only materail that I could get to go threw that box was bagged salt or expensive material like "Snow Slicer".

As for that, how much does one of the 9500's cost? Bet they are not cheap.
Have those been out for a long time? I guess I miss that section of the exam. 

I would be will to bet you can convert gas boxes WAY cheaper, most guys already have them laying around. I have bought 2 gas boxes under $400 a piece recently. Then only put $450 bucks and a little brain power into converting them to electric. So I guess if those Snow-Ex's are under a grand. Then converting a gas box to electric is a bad idea. I know I sold my Snow-Ex last winter for $2000 and they guy was thrilled to get it for that. Maybe they have gone down in price since then?


----------



## Fiske Plowing (Jan 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone new were you can purchase the sprockets to do the conversion to electric


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Fiske Plowing;1345796 said:


> I was wondering if anyone new were you can purchase the sprockets to do the conversion to electric


What sprocket are you talking about


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Fiske Plowing;1345796 said:


> I was wondering if anyone new were you can purchase the sprockets to do the conversion to electric


Whats the manufacturer of the the spreader?


----------



## Fiske Plowing (Jan 4, 2010)

i have a fisher pro caster looking for the sprocket that would go on the electric motor for the chain drive


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Check ebay for sprockets I found all mine on there for my conversion on the AirFlow Vbox.


----------

